# Deer Poppers



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

One for the venison fans out there......

Cut tenderloin or back strap into thin strips, lengthwise about 1/2 the length of a bacon strips. Or you can also take a larger cubed piece of venison, and pound it flat with a meat tenderizer. 

In fridge, marinate deer meat in your favorite marinade, or Dales or Allegro work good. Marinate it for as long as normally do for venison. I usually use allegro and marinade it for several hours. (Hint: if using Dales, dont marinade for more than 1-2 hours, it gets very salty)

After meat has marinated, remove the meat from the juice. 

Put a strip of meat on top of a strip of bacon, or 1/2 strip so they are about the same length. Put a teaspoon or so of cream cheese at one end, and top with a slice of jalapeno. (Hint: You can also use bell pepper, for no heat)

Roll this us and secure it with a toothpick or skewer.

Grill on both sides until bacon is crisp - about 10 minutes

Dont overcook!!! Venison is best at medium.


----------



## bodawg (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds great , but I quit hunting. If I ever score any backstrap I'll be all over that!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Good luck, we are stingy with the backstrap  This is good stuff though, and I have friends who have done the same with duck.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Venison Poppers Recipe*

This is how I do mine. 

FIRST, I soak the venison in slightly salty water, drain every time it turns red. When the water stays clear, your done soaking. Trust me, this removes all the gamey taste and most if not all people will not know its deer meat if you marinate it after that. 











I cut small cubes and then use a meat tenderizer and flatten them out, almost like jerky. 










Then I mix up (about half and half) greek seasoning and McCormick steak seasoning and sprinkle on the strips and rub it in good. 


















Then throw them (meat only) in a big ziplock and put enought Italian dressing in the bag to coat it. Marinate 24 hours.










I take them out, put a glob of cream cheese in the center, a slice of jalapeno, then roll it up. Wrap a half a piece of bacon around it and toothpick it. Ready to grill.










It takes me forever to make these up, and they last only minutes after grilling :shrug: I do also try different cheeses sometimes. Try some cheddar, or even some pepperjack.


----------

